# Easy to Make Fishing Rod Case



## Snakecharmer

Here's a quick idea for even some of us technically challenged fisheman...

You can make an almost indestructible fishing rod stoarge case in under 15 minutes....This is how I did it. Go to your nearest Lowes/ Home Depot and buy a 8 ft long 4 inch diameter piece of pvc sewer pipe (about $4). Don't get the schedule 40- its too thick and heavy. While your are in the plumbing section buy an end cap to fit the smaller end of the pipe and a cleanout with a threaded cap to fit inside of the larger end of the pipe..Also get some pvc dope if you don't have some at home....

Once you're home, decide what rods are going to be used most often. If you have 2 piece rod's, you'll want to cut the plastic pipe to the length of the longest piece. you probably can get 2 2 piece rods in the tube or 3 1 piece rods in the tube. To cut the pipe, I use a hacksaw, a crosscut saw probably works too. Once you cut the pipe (measure from the big end) put the end cap on put in your rods and put on the cleanout, If eveything works and you didn't cut too short, remove rods and glue the end cap and the cleanout insert....Don't glue the cleanout with the threads, you need to be able to screw/ unscrew it to put you rods in...<grin>....

A final touch, you can cut apart an old leather belt to make 2, 8 inch handles that can be pop rivited longwise on the tube to make handles..

This tube will protect you rods in your trunk or back of your truck from just about anything. Mine says 1600 lbs crush resistant...I have 1 sixfoot 4inch rod case and also a 4ft 2inch case...


----------

